# Looking for Supercharger kit for 2005 Jetta 2.5L. Ideas?



## kometmotor (Feb 13, 2007)

I am looking to find out if anyone has a supercharger kit available for the 2.5L. I have contacted Neuspeed but I dont think they have one yet.


----------



## crawl (Sep 24, 2006)

*Re: Looking for Supercharger kit for 2005 Jetta 2.5L. Ideas? (kometmotor)*

The answer is no.








I think sharons03jetta was going to make one,but I'm not sure.


----------



## kometmotor (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: Looking for Supercharger kit for 2005 Jetta 2.5L. Ideas? (crawl)*

I would even go for a turbo setup even thought I would hate to try to make room for one in that engine compartment.


----------



## rangerbrown (Jul 12, 2007)

its not that bad... look under the car gobs of room behind the engine


----------



## kometmotor (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: (rangerbrown)*

It's the intercooler piping and intake i'm worried about. Not as much room as the MK4. Probably due to the extra width of the engine.


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (kometmotor)*

Im not working on that project anymore....Eaton M90 wont fit...so I traded it for a gt28rs







....


----------



## windsorfox (Oct 25, 2006)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sharons03jetta* »_Im not working on that project anymore....Eaton M90 wont fit...so I traded it for a gt28rs







....















gt28rs















free







for you, and good luck. 
That's a really capable turbo, do you think the tranny can handle all that extra power?


----------



## spdfrek (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: (windsorfox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *windsorfox* »_That's a really capable turbo, do you think the tranny can handle all that extra power?

don't you think a gt28rs is small? I mean you are talking about a 2.5l motor. There are a lot of guys running that turbo in a 1.8l with decent spool. Hell, I am going to do a gt30 on my 1.8l


----------



## omni1 (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: (spdfrek)*

http://www.rippmods.com 
They custom make supercharger systems (centrifugal) they are known for their custom setups etc. 
Ask them how much it would a custom setup would run for.
Only problem is the clearance in front of the intake manifold on the 5cyl. Rippmods has the same supercharger setup like the TRD's on the scions.


_Modified by omni1 at 1:41 PM 7-16-2007_


----------



## ninety9gl (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: (windsorfox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *windsorfox* »_That's a really capable turbo, do you think the tranny can handle all that extra power?

There has yet to be a real reason to doubt the transmission could handle it... the failures that have happened seem to be more an issue of defective parts, not an engineering shortcoming.


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (spdfrek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spdfrek* »_
don't you think a gt28rs is small? I mean you are talking about a 2.5l motor. There are a lot of guys running that turbo in a 1.8l with decent spool. Hell, I am going to do a gt30 on my 1.8l

I think it will be perfect for what I want... with our low rev, we need something that spools relatively early...I think the 28rs will do alright... Im not looking for 300 billion horse power...just 220-250whp... and the 28r is way to small...so 28rs it is...







Pagparts turbo manifold will be out this fall and will be for a t25 flange turbo... ...










_Modified by sharons03jetta at 2:16 PM 7-16-2007_


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sharons03jetta* »_
I think it will be perfect for what I want... with our low rev, we need something that spools relatively early...I think the 28rs will do alright... Im not looking for 300 billion horse power...just 220-250whp... and the 28r is way to small...so 28rs it is...







Pagparts turbo manifold will be out this fall and will be for a t25 flange turbo... ...









_Modified by sharons03jetta at 2:16 PM 7-16-2007_

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (~kInG~)*

I hope C2 motorsports gets some good software made up for the 2.5l.....they said they were working on some FI 2.5l software....they do pretty good for the VR6 so lets hope they do good for us...


----------



## chewy'sjetta (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sharons03jetta* »_Im not working on that project anymore....Eaton M90 wont fit...so I traded it for a gt28rs







....

good idea. superchargers are a pain in the azz and make very little power anyways. the 28rs will spool so quick and make 300whp+.
I've been thinking about starting a 30r project, but i'd rather get my other project out of the way instead.


----------



## rangerbrown (Jul 12, 2007)

wtf ever


----------



## Codename-dnb (Jun 18, 2007)

some one turbo there rabbit allready


----------



## rangerbrown (Jul 12, 2007)

they have they just cant get it tunned


----------

